# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: τροποποιήσεις προγραμμάτων και τιμολογίων κινητής

## nnn

Από *06/07/2017, με ημερομηνία ισχύος για κάθε συνδρομητή την αντίστοιχη ημερομηνία μηνιαίας τιμολόγησης της σύνδεσής του, καταργούνται τα παρακάτω μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα Συμβολαίου για Ιδιώτες.* Οι συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων αυτών θα μεταφερθούν σε εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα με διαφορετική εμπορική ονομασία και θα εξακολουθήσουν να χρεώνονται με το πάγιο του ισχύοντος προγράμματος χρήσης ή/και επιπρόσθετων πακέτων, υπηρεσιών, λοιπών χρεώσεων που είχαν μέχρι την κατάργηση του προγράμματός τους, μέχρι και τη λήξη της ελάχιστης διάρκειας της συμβάσεώς τους. Μετά την εν λόγω ημερομηνία, θα εφαρμόζονται τα πάγια και οι χρεώσεις για τα εν λόγω νέα προγράμματα, στα οποία μεταφέρθηκαν, όπως δημοσιεύονται στον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο της WIND Ελλάς.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, τα προγράμματα PRO-200, PRO-300, WIND 350, WIND M, WIND To ALL 30 plus, WIND to ALL-50, WIND Καρτοσύνδεση – 35, WIND Καρτοσύνδεση 35, WIND-L, WIND-M και Καρτοσύνδεση 35 καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα W1. Τα προγράμματα WIND MAX 330, WIND MAX 660, WIND S, WIND To ALL 35, WIND to ALL-30, WIND to ALL-35, WIND to ALL-40, WIND XS, WIND.240, WIND-S, WIND-XS, WIND-XXS και Καρτοσύνδεση 25 καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα W2. Τα προγράμματα WIND 120, WIND 130, WIND 180, WIND CALL, WIND To ALL 25, WIND-100, WIND-140, WIND-140-R, WIND-180, WIND-180-R, WIND-200 και WIND-200-R καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα W3. Τα προγράμματα WIND L και WIND-XL καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα W1 PLUS. Το πρόγραμμα WIND To ALL 45 καταργείται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα W2 PLUS. Τα προγράμματα WIND 190, WIND-240-R και WIND-250 καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα W3 PLUS. Τα προγράμματα WIND 1000, WIND-1000, WIND-750-R και WIND-780, WIND 3XL και WIND XXL καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα WIND to ALL-100. Τα προγράμματα WIND 0-5, WIND 20, WIND 40, WIND 60, WIND 70, WIND To ALL 20, WIND to ALL-20 και WIND-100-R καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα WIND To ALL-25. Τα προγράμματα Καρτοσύνδεση 20 και Καρτοσύνδεση 15 καταργούνται και οι συνδρομητές μεταφέρονται στο πρόγραμμα Καρτοσύνδεση Plus.

Για τα εν λόγω μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα, κατά τη μεταφορά τους στα νέα προγράμματα, καταργούνται οι εξής μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμες υπηρεσίες: BlackBerry Internet Solution, Bonus €15 για 2 μήνες, Broadband Everywhere Mobile, Data Roamer, FRIENDS & FAMILY, Internet Basic, Mobile Broadband 300MB, NEW FRIENDS&FAMILY, Non Stop to 1_για νέους, Voice mail plus, W S GPRS OLD Cust, W XS GPRS OLD Cust, WIND 600 minutes, WIND Plus Non-Stop, WIND Roamer, ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ GPRS ROAMING, Επιλογή Non Stop προς 1, Επιλογή WIND MMS 15, Επιλογή WIND SMS 120, Επιλογή WIND SMS 300, Επιλογή WIND SMS 60, Επιλογή WIND προς 1, Επιλογή WIND προς Σταθερά, Επιπλέον Χρόνος Ομιλίας 1, Επιπλέον Χρόνος Ομιλίας 2.

*Από 06/07/2017, με ημερομηνία ισχύος για κάθε συνδρομητή την αντίστοιχη ημερομηνία μηνιαίας τιμολόγησης της σύνδεσής του, εφαρμόζεται ελάχιστο ποσό παγίου μετά τις εκπτώσεις σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω πίνακα:*

*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΥ ΠΟΣΟΥ ΠΑΓΙΟΥ* *ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ*
*ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΑΓΙΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΕΩΝ*

0 €
2,50 €

από 0,01 έως 12,39 €
5,00 €

από 12,40 € έως 24,79 €
9,90 €

από 24,80 € έως 43,39 €
12,90 €

από 43,40 € έως 61,99 €
13,90 €

από 62,00 € έως 181,46 €
15,00 €



Έτσι, σε περίπτωση που μετά τις εφαρμοζόμενες εκπτώσεις το μηνιαίο πάγιο του συνδρομητή υπολείπεται ή καταστεί μικρότερο του ελάχιστου ποσού παγίου μετά τις εκπτώσεις, όπως καθορίζεται στον ανωτέρω πίνακα, τότε η WIND Ελλάς θα εφαρμόζει για όσους μήνες ισχύει αυτό το Ελάχιστο Πάγιο, όπως ορίζεται ανωτέρω. Οι αλλαγές ισχύουν για νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές.

*Από τις 28/07/2017 αλλάζει η χρέωση για την εκτός παγίου χρήση Mobile Internet για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου στα οικονομικά προγράμματα W1, W2, W3 και W1 PLUS, W2 PLUS, W3 PLUS, καθώς επίσης και στα οικονομικά προγράμματα WIND to All με ενσωματωμένη χρήση Mobile Internet. Πιο συγκεκριμένα το πακέτο επέκτασης χρήσης Mobile Internet που προσφέρει 100ΜΒ με χρέωση €2, τροποποιείται και πλέον θα προσφέρει 200ΜΒ με χρέωση €5. Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά της υπηρεσίας παραμένουν ως έχουν.*

Λόγω όλων των ανωτέρω αλλαγών, οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως (εξαιρείται τυχόν επιδότηση συσκευής) εντός ενός μηνός από τη δημοσίευση της σχετικής ανακοίνωσης και τη λήψη του παρόντος.

Σε όλες τις τιμές περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ 24%. Αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος προγραμμάτων και υπηρεσιών στο www.wind.gr

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

